# Buehler 250 Muffle Furnace



## Woodworker1997 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have this furnace and want to know if you guys can think of a good use for it in refining.
I think I read that it will go to 1600 F.

Thanks.

Derek.


Edit to show a link of a similar one.

http://www.google.com/search?q=buehler+250+muffle+furnace&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=Oon4UbLHA6WMyQHJk4DIAw&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=475#biv=i%7C0%3Bd%7C4UvxZs8Ae5OlvM%3A


----------



## TomVader (Jul 31, 2013)

maybe for incineration?


----------



## Woodworker1997 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks Tom, not a bad idea.

I was online yesterday looking for some alumina cruciables for work and found a quartz boat that will fit this furnace very nicely. I will purchase this dish and try some incineration with it.

Thanks,

Derek.


----------

